# Best Nail Colors And Why You Like Them



## MARIAN (Aug 4, 2005)

I Am Nc45 And C7. My Best Nail Colors Are Taupe Colors And I Love A Bit Of Sheen In My Colors

Opi Taupe-less Show Girls Is One I Would Like To Try.

ORLEY WHO'S WHO IS A GREAT NEUTRAL


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 4, 2005)

I quite like Nails Inc and Borujois varnishes. Nail varnish isn't something I spend a lot of money on because I wear it so infrequently.

Nails Inc colours:

Glasgow - Irridescent white

Walton Street - Fuschia

Piccadilly Circus - Dark fuschia

Bourjois

Cerise Noir - very dark red wine colour (like Chanel Rouge Noir but cheaper!)

Violet Seduction - very dark purple


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 4, 2005)

IT SEEMS MOST ARE WEARING THE FRENCH LOOK ON BOTH MANI AND PEDI

WHEN I WANT A QUICK PICK UP WITHOUT SPENDING A LOT OF MONEY I BUY A BOTTLE OF NAIL POLISH AND DO MY NAILS.

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* I quite like Nails Inc and Borujois varnishes. Nail varnish isn't something I spend a lot of money on because I wear it so infrequently.
Nails Inc colours:

Glasgow - Irridescent white

Walton Street - Fuschia

Piccadilly Circus - Dark fuschia

Bourjois

Cerise Noir - very dark red wine colour (like Chanel Rouge Noir but cheaper!)

Violet Seduction - very dark purple


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MARIAN* IT SEEMS MOST ARE WEARING THE FRENCH LOOK ON BOTH MANI AND PEDIWHEN I WANT A QUICK PICK UP WITHOUT SPENDING A LOT OF MONEY I BUY A BOTTLE OF NAIL POLISH AND DO MY NAILS.

I wear nail polish so infrequently that when I do it has to be bright. I fidgit too much and always smudge it. If I want to look groomed I just buff them and put clear pink polish on them (it makes the tips look whiter).


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 4, 2005)

OPI by far, is the best IMO. Doesn't chip and lasts long on me.

OPI - Louisiana Hot Sauce (a sparkly reddish-orange)

OPI - Rosey Future (an irridescent pinkish color)

OPI - Samoa Sand (great for French manicures - a beige)

OPI - I'm Not Really a Waitress (gold-flecked burgundy-red)

I also like Essie nail colors: (same reason as OPI)

In the summer, I usually get one of those "permanent" French UV Gel Manicures and in the winter I just use regular color.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 4, 2005)

yes i'm really not a waitress is the best red i've tried

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* OPI by far, is the best IMO. Doesn't chip and lasts long on me.
OPI - Louisiana Hot Sauce (a sparkly reddish-orange)

OPI - Rosey Future (an irridescent pinkish color)

OPI - Samoa Sand (great for French manicures - a beige)

OPI - I'm Not Really a Waitress (gold-flecked burgundy-red)

I also like Essie nail colors: (same reason as OPI)

In the summer, I usually get one of those "permanent" French UV Gel Manicures and in the winter I just use regular color.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 4, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've painted my fingernails on a regular basis, but when I do I like light pink or coppery colors, always with a bit shimmer or metallic finish. Sometimes I'll do a lavender for something different though it's probably not my best shade. (I think dark colors are a little too dramatic for my style so I avoid them!) My favorite polish is Maybelline's Wet Shine in Champaigne Pink (I wore it at my wedding!) but it's discontinued now




French manicures only emphasis the weird shape of the white part of my nails so I never do them -- but when my nails are long (which they usually are) I love them painted in a solid opaque color, I've gotten several compliments on my hands and nails before ...

For toenails, I think pale colors look weird on my pale skin so I always stick to bright or dark colors. (Again, I love my feet when my toenails are painted .. my hands and feet are my favorite features!). Right now I am loving Rimmel's 60-Second polish in Movie Star, a sparkly warm red. I'll also do dark pinks or dark purples for an occasional change but I've been using that Movie Star more often than not lately





I don't really care about the brand ... as long as I use my Sally Hansen Maximum Adhesion Basecoat and Sally Hansen Acrylic Topcoat, the polish will last all week!


----------



## Laura (Aug 4, 2005)

I like pinks and pinky reds.. At the moment i'm wearing OPI Nice Colour, Eh? and i really like it. I'm having problem with it chipping though so thats pi$$ing me off. I usually get my nails french manicured once a month so for 1 week out of the 4 i have french tipped nails


----------



## Laura (Aug 4, 2005)

oh cool! i never heard of that.. thanks honey


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm so fickle. As much as I love a color, after a few days, I wish I had a new one on.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 7, 2005)

great color list amethyst. i'll try these colors when i shop today. thank you

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* OPI by far, is the best IMO. Doesn't chip and lasts long on me.
OPI - Louisiana Hot Sauce (a sparkly reddish-orange)

OPI - Rosey Future (an irridescent pinkish color)

OPI - Samoa Sand (great for French manicures - a beige)

OPI - I'm Not Really a Waitress (gold-flecked burgundy-red)

I also like Essie nail colors: (same reason as OPI)

In the summer, I usually get one of those "permanent" French UV Gel Manicures and in the winter I just use regular color.


----------



## jennyb (Aug 7, 2005)

I like french manicures for my hands and feet. i also love really bright pinks on my feet, i think they look good especially when im tan. maybelline wet shine in "pink crush" is my new fave!!! you guys should check out the wet shine line. it looks so shiny and fresh. the color i have is a hot pink.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 10, 2005)

today i did my pedi, and the rose future opi polish looks fab! thanks for recomending

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* OPI by far, is the best IMO. Doesn't chip and lasts long on me.
OPI - Louisiana Hot Sauce (a sparkly reddish-orange)

OPI - Rosey Future (an irridescent pinkish color)

OPI - Samoa Sand (great for French manicures - a beige)

OPI - I'm Not Really a Waitress (gold-flecked burgundy-red)

I also like Essie nail colors: (same reason as OPI)

In the summer, I usually get one of those "permanent" French UV Gel Manicures and in the winter I just use regular color.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 11, 2005)

jennyb thanks for the info. I'll check these colors out the next time I'm in walmart

Originally Posted by *jennyb* I like french manicures for my hands and feet. i also love really bright pinks on my feet, i think they look good especially when im tan. maybelline wet shine in "pink crush" is my new fave!!! you guys should check out the wet shine line. it looks so shiny and fresh. the color i have is a hot pink.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 11, 2005)

*OPI NAIL MAUVE COLORS **TONES&lt;O



&lt;/O



*

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;20 Candles on My Cake (L) -NLW31&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Chicago Champagne Toast (F) -NLS63&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Java Mauve-A (L) -NLS46&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Maine-iac Mauve (S) (L) -NLN11&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Mother Road Rose (S) -NLS65&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Nantucket Mist -NLS26&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Silent Mauvie (S) (L) -NLH10&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Sonora Sunset (S) -NLP05&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLC23.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;YucatÃ¡n If U Want (L) -NLC23&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;




NEUTRAL TONES:

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS86.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Bubble Bath (SH) (TT) -NLS86&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLL12.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Coney Island Cotton Candy (S) (TT) -NLL12&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA15.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Dulce de Leche -NLA15&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS47.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Fiji Weejee Fawn (F) (S) -NLS47&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS80.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Honeymoon Sweet (SH, F) -NLS80&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS81.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Hopelessly in Love (SH) (TT) -NLS81&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLH17.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Infatuation (SH) -NLH17&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLV06.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;It's Sheer Luck (F) -NLV06&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLL03.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Kyoto Pearl (F) -NLL03&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLP62.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Malaysian Mist (SH) -NLP62&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS79.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Rosy Future -NLS79&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLP61.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Samoan Sand (SH) -NLP61&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS96.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Sweet Heart (SH) (TT) -NLS96&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS48.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Tutti Frutti Tonga (S) (TT) -NLS48


&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;
ROSE TONES

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLV11.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;A-Rose at Dawn... Broke by Noon (F) (L) -NLV11&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLB16.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Blushingham Palace (S) -NLB16&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLG04.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Dancing in the Isles (F) -NLG04&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLM03.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Dusk Over Cairo (F) -NLM03&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLL30.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Grand Canyon Sunset (S) (L) -NLL30&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLN30.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Grand Central Carnation (S) -NLN30&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLR01.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Hoodoo Voodoo?! -NLR01&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLF04.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Japanese Rose Garden -NLF04&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLP02.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Nomad's Dream (S) -NLP02&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLV08.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Royal Flush Blush (F) -NLV08&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA11.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Senorita Rose-alita (S) -NLA11&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLI31.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Your Villa or Mine? (S) -NLI31

PINK TONES

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA21.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Argenteeny Pinkini (S) -NLA21&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLL54.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;California Raspberry (S) -NLL54&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLV12.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Cha-Ching Cherry (F) (L) -NLV12&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLV01.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Chapel of Love (S) -NLV01&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLL60.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Dutch Tulips -NLL60&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA06.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Hawaiian Orchid (S, F) (TT) -NLA06&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLH18.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Heart Throb (SH) -NLH18&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLG10.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;It's All Greek to Me (S) (L) -NLG10&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLI27.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Italian Love Affair (F) -NLI27&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA20.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;La Paz-itively Hot (F) -NLA20&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS45.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Not So Bora-Bora-ing Pink (S) -NLS45&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLH19.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Passion (SH) -NLH19&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS95.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Pink-ing of You (SH) -NLS95&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLW05.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Pistol Packin' Pink (F) -NLW05&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLI25.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;You're a Pisa Work -NLI25


BURGUNDY TONES


&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLW25.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Belize It Or Not! -NLW25&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLF52.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;BogotÃ¡ Blackberry (F) (L) -NLF52&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLE09.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Can't-a-Berry Have Some fun? (F) -NLE09&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLB12.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Edin-burgundy -NLB12&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLL87.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Malaga Wine -NLL87&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA18.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Peru-B-Ruby (S) -NLA18&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS72.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Romeo &amp; Joliet (S) -NLS72&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLG02.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;To Eros is Human (S) -NLG02








&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;RED TONES 


&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLN25.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Big Apple Red -NLN25&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLI32.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Cara Mia Crimson (S) -NLI32&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLH02.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Chick Flick Cherry -NLH02&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA90.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Deer Valley Spice (F) -NLA90&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLB18.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Double Decker Red -NLB18&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLH08.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;I'm Not Really a Waitress (S) -NLH08&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLN09.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Kennebunk-port -NLN09&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLE07.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Mmm...Vould You Like a Lick-tenstein? (S) -NLE07&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLL72.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;OPI Red (L) -NLL72&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLE01.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Red, Red Rhine -NLE01&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLG06.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;Redipus Oedipus (S) -NLG06&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLN24.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;SoHo Nice to Meet You (S) -NLN24&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=small vAlign=top align=middle&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLA16.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=small align=left&gt;The Thrill of Brazil -NLA16&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;







&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Pauline (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a lot of OPI nail polishe's but i am partical to any polish that has a color that appeals to me.I wear mail polish like lipstick and choose the color to suit my mood.

Today i am wearing Cool in the Pool (OPI) which is a gentle calming blue color. Often i will wear balck nail polish or Vampire state building by opi.


----------



## elljmz (Aug 11, 2005)

For a clean look I love OPI's Hopelessly in Love. I always get compliments on my nails when I wear this color.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 11, 2005)

If you like OPI you might like SINFUL COLORS available at where else, but WG's.




.

I bought two the other day, but I've yet to try them. I've tried OPI and see Sinful on others. It appears as if it does the trick!!


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 11, 2005)

GREAT COLOR

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=550 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=middle width=80&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=search vAlign=top&gt;Nail Lacquer Hopelessly in Love (SH) (TT)&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Originally Posted by *elljmz* For a clean look I love OPI's Hopelessly in Love. I always get compliments on my nails when I wear this color.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 11, 2005)

HOT COLORS PAULINE!

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=550 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=middle width=80&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=search vAlign=top&gt;Lacquer Cool in the Pool&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Originally Posted by *Pauline* I have a lot of OPI nail polishe's but i am partical to any polish that has a color that appeals to me.I wear mail polish like lipstick and choose the color to suit my mood.Today i am wearing Cool in the Pool (OPI) which is a gentle calming blue color. Often i will wear balck nail polish or Vampire state building by opi.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 17, 2005)

*Fall 2005 trends* not only include luxe fabrics (including fur) and tweeds &lt;NOBR&gt;--&lt;/NOBR&gt; which demand *high-gloss nail color* &lt;NOBR&gt;--&lt;/NOBR&gt; but designs are inspired by such disparate yet demanding styles of the *1950s, the 1980s, the Far East and old Russia*.

&lt;O






"There is nothing like a well-manicured hand with rich*, deep color*. "It makes a FASHION statement, even if you don't go out and buy a new wardrobe.

dark chocolate truffle, pecan, bitter chocolate, toffee and raspberry cream.&lt;O





"These as well as other luscious, rich and deep shades are particularly complimentary to browns and the subtle, bright yarns in tweeds," . "The tweeds on the runway were exciting, and I loved all the browns. Brown is the new basic for&lt;O



&lt;/O





*If you wear dark polish, keep these tips in mind:*&lt;O



&lt;/O





Think of dark polish as an accessory, and don't overdo it by wearing lots of jewelry&lt;O



&lt;/O





Be sure to apply a base coat, because dark polish can stain nails yellow&lt;O



&lt;/O





If you get a manicure at the salon, purchase the dark shade they use so you can touch up your polish as needed (even the tiniest chips are unsightly when your polish is dark)
&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

Meanwhile, if you love nude and pink polishes, go for it, says These shades never go out of style. Just remember to apply a base coat, as the lighter polishes show every nail flaw, nook and cranny. And you might want to try layer in two different pale shades to create your own color.

Originally Posted by *MARIAN* HOT COLORS PAULINE!

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=550 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=middle width=80&gt;http://pro.opi.com/t/smallNLS58.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=search vAlign=top&gt;Lacquer Cool in the Pool&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 25, 2005)

two new collections for fall 2005 from china glaze and orly

CHINA GLAZE

1. GREAT BARRIER BEIGE

2. DOWN UNDER DUSK

ORLY

1. STRIP DOWN

2. GRIMME THE SCOOP

3. CLOSE YOUR EYES

Originally Posted by *elljmz* For a clean look I love OPI's Hopelessly in Love. I always get compliments on my nails when I wear this color.


----------



## anne7 (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't own a lot of nail polish, but the ones I do like are:

OPI Our Song (cream-nude with gold sheen)

OPI First Dance (sheer cream-pink)

Sally Hansen Nail Prisms Cinnabar Opal (corally with gold sheen) I love how shimmery the Nail Prisms look in the sun! I don't own it, but my friend has the medium purple one, and that is a beautiful color for toes

Mary Kay Luminous Nails Opal - I don't even know if they make this anymore, but I love the sparkles in this one

Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds in a cherry red with silver sparkles (the name sticker is rubbed off)

Maybelleine Express Finish in Pink Shock - hot Barbie pink!


----------



## PrincessePomPom (Aug 26, 2005)

I really like essie a lot, because they never get streaky. But the Opi Chicago Fall line is gorgeous too: I really like Lincon Park after Dark-&gt;a dark (bit of Pulp Fiction Uma-but only purplish) purple hue...sexay...

China Glaze has some amazing colors, so has Creative...


----------

